# Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket in CA



## Pond_Lilly (May 28, 2012)

Warning! The video is horribly graphic. (http://www.youtube.com/verify_age?next_url=/watch?v=Y3x8pzS1nDka)

This is a repost from reddit (http://www.reddit.com/r/AnimalRights/comments/u8atq/unbelievable_this_video_was_shot_in_california/). 

A person saw this turtle at the market and thought she was dead, but she was still alive while being sold part by part to preserve FRESHNESS. This is the most horrid thing I have seen in a while. The sickest part is that nobody intervened, the person tried to contact animal control and even fish and wildlife but nobody helped. In fact San Jose animal control said that the turtle "is not an animal" and thus not their business. Any people in California, the place is 99 Ranch Market on Barber Lane in Milpitas, California. This is most likely not the last turtle they will sell like this. They have to be stopped. Please!


----------



## alben909 (May 28, 2012)

Oh my God this is terrible. I'm more of a tortoise guy but the hole point of doing this to any living thing is outraging. That just dropped my respect for the Japanese and Chinese culture a lot!!! And to think they kept it alive just to show its freshness. SICKENING.


----------



## samanosuke (May 28, 2012)

i can't even imagine something like taht before....why SPCA doesn't act???i think local authorities should...


----------



## Pond_Lilly (May 28, 2012)

samanosuke said:


> i can't even imagine something like taht before....why SPCA doesn't act???i think local authorities should...



Of course they should! I just hope more people will see it, will contact authorities/animal rights groups in Cali, get outraged and make sure that this sick market will never sell a turtle like that, ever. Because if nothing will be done, they'll continue doing it.


----------



## ascott (May 28, 2012)

Is there a name to the market/shop? I did not look at the video...I have a vivid enough imagination I did not need to....and the person who did the video is correct that the shop owner will continue to do this because there is clearly a market for it sadly here in the states....

If someone knows the name of the shop it would be helpful to stage sometype of effective action...


----------



## Tom (May 28, 2012)

Animal rights groups are NOT the way to go here. This is an animal welfare/abuse case and the authorities need to handle it as such. We need to get the name of the ACO that said, "turtles are not animals" and list it in public so that enormous personal pressure can be brought to bear on him/her. Personally, I seriously doubt anyone actually said this, but I'll keep an open mind about it. The supervisor over there also needs to be contacted and asked what is going to be done about this animal cruelty and abuse.

I've got no problem with people eating non-endangered species of turtles. Might be a good solution for the RES problem. But each of those animals needs to be cared for and treated humanely right up until the moment they are killed and then butchered.


----------



## Stenty (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*

Would this be something the USDA would investigate?


----------



## Pond_Lilly (May 28, 2012)

ascott said:


> Is there a name to the market/shop? I did not look at the video...I have a vivid enough imagination I did not need to....and the person who did the video is correct that the shop owner will continue to do this because there is clearly a market for it sadly here in the states....
> 
> If someone knows the name of the shop it would be helpful to stage sometype of effective action...



This is the name of the store/address: 99 Ranch Market on Barber Lane in Milpitas, California

The person who posted the video can also probably be contacted either via youtube http://www.youtube.com/user/noshagua But I just double-checked the video seemed to be old, from 2010, but I wonder if the store still sells turtles like that or if anything was done in regard to this particular case.


----------



## GeoTerraTestudo (May 28, 2012)

Obviously just wrong and contemptible. They should be stopped.


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2012)

It will never end. There are markets like this all over Manhattan that sells turtles. Tiny RES, rolled in flour and fried alive. There are so many things that go on right under our noses and it will never stop. Three blocks from where I live, we found out they were slaughtering dogs in the basement for food. My son and I took one from their yard and brought it to a rescue. Shortly after we found out what they were doing things started happening to them and they moved. Is there any slaughter house that kills any animal humanly? I don't think so. It's really sad, but nothing gets accomplished when done peacefully with a smile. I know...sorry...just my thoughts. Real life just sucks!


----------



## acrantophis (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*

I have seen fly river turtles for sale, for food, in NYC Chinatown. $35 will get you one. SAme turtle In a pet store $600!


----------



## terryo (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*



acrantophis said:


> I have seen fly river turtles for sale, for food, in NYC Chinatown. $35 will get you one. SAme turtle In a pet store $600!



Yes! If you walk in the residential streets, women are sitting on their steps with the turtles wrapped in white netting so they can't move. You can get them down to $10. We have saved so many and taken them to friends in Florida that have ponds. Most of them only needed a good soak because they were so dehydrated. I always keep looking for a black leaf turtle, but have never seen any.


----------



## EricIvins (May 28, 2012)

I think we've already had a thread on this a long while ago........

While this may seem barbaric, it is nothing new, and that animal is quite dead........What you are seeing is residual electricity stored in the body, which is why the nerves are still being somewhat stimulated.........

I've also put this out there to many people, and I'm still waiting on FRTs and other "rare" Turtles these food markets here in the US have.......I've been to quite a few, and have had people hired to do it for me, but Softshells don't equate to FRTs......


----------



## clare n (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*

Animal cruelty, I cannot bare it. I haven't & couldn't watch this thread. I looked at something shared on a friends facebook recently by total mistake, I think it was china but unsure. I couldn't look again for details so my apologies. Small liquid filled pouches, I believe key rings. With a live terrapin of some sort, guaranteed to be preserved and living for a few weeks or so. True or not im not unsure, but there was a picture posted. My stomach turned. This world and the people in it can be disgusting. 

It was china. What the hell.












On research from my husband, This is true. Disgusting f*ing people.


----------



## lisa127 (May 28, 2012)

alben909 said:


> Oh my God this is terrible. I'm more of a tortoise guy but the hole point of doing this to any living thing is outraging. That just dropped my respect for the Japanese and Chinese culture a lot!!! And to think they kept it alive just to show its freshness. SICKENING.



My respect for their culture has been dropped for long time. These are the people who think they need to torture dogs before killing them, to make the meat more tender. There should be respect in this world for all living creatures, not just humans. To think differently is damn arrogant.


----------



## Pond_Lilly (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*



clare n said:


> Animal cruelty, I cannot bare it. I haven't & couldn't watch this thread. I looked at something shared on a friends facebook recently by total mistake, I think it was china but unsure. I couldn't look again for details so my apologies. Small liquid filled pouches, I believe key rings. With a live terrapin of some sort, guaranteed to be preserved and living for a few weeks or so. True or not im not unsure, but there was a picture posted. My stomach turned. This world and the people in it can be disgusting.
> 
> It was china. What the hell.
> 
> ...






At the risk to ignite some controversy, I would like to point out that culture plays important role in animal cruelty and in general lack of empathy and compassion. I always find it extremely puzzling that while both China and Japan supposedly practice Buddhism that teaches that all beings have value and suffer just like any human, people there somehow can turn around and do things like that. There are tons of horror stories coming out of China, including dogs torture and other atrocities. Even Chinese themselves remark on how callous their culture became. Remember the incident with a little girl that was run over and dozens of people passed her by like she was inanimate object as she laid there convulsing and suffering? Also remember seeing recently how people in China were moved when they saw some American tourist or journalist sharing his water with homeless elderly woman. The video created furor because people could not understand why he was so nice to her and started to reflect why the society became so callous. Of course animal cruelty happens everywhere not just in Asia, but still there is strong cultural influence that cannot be dismissed.


----------



## Yvonne G (May 28, 2012)

Moderator warning:

Everyone is allowed to have their opinion on any subject on the forum, but please bear in mind that not all Chinese or Japanese people are the same. That's like saying all Americans are heartless and cruel. So express your opinion, and enjoy your debate, but remember that we have members here on the forum who live in China , and not everyone tortures animals.


----------



## clare n (May 28, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*

Definitely, agreed. Cannot tar a whole nation with the same brush, i have chinese friends in the uk that would be equally upset by this. It happens everywhere. It's very sad. Just very hard to understand people in general lack of compassion all over the world certainly not just china.


----------



## LeaderLeprechaun (May 30, 2012)

ive seen this before actually and its sad.


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2012)

I have friends that come from another part of the world, and they can't understand how we slaughter cows and pigs who they consider to be very intelligent. Each culture is different and each brings different knowledge to the world. As for animal cruelty, I think it's all over and should not be tolerated anywhere, but unfortunately it is.


----------



## clare n (May 30, 2012)

*RE: Extremely graphic!! Mutilated Turtle ALIVE & for sale at Chinese Supermarket*

Yes look at India where the cows are sacred yet the rest of the world lives off mac d's. Diversity. What a confusing world we live in


----------



## lisa127 (May 30, 2012)

terryo said:
 

> I have friends that come from another part of the world, and they can't understand how we slaughter cows and pigs who they consider to be very intelligent. Each culture is different and each brings different knowledge to the world. As for animal cruelty, I think it's all over and should not be tolerated anywhere, but unfortunately it is.



I can't understand how we slaughter cows and pigs either. I don't understand the bad treatment and slaughter of any living being.


----------



## terryo (May 30, 2012)

This is off topic so I apologize, but I have to say one thing.....My son bought a horse farm, and we got out first little pot bellied pig. I am still in shock at how smart he is. He is only 3 months old, and plays with the Chihuahua's like a puppy. They will go anywhere in the yard to poop, but he goes in a little corner of the yard all the time. After having this sweet, smart and playful little animal, I can't imagine eating pork again knowing how they suffer. I only hope he doesn't get a calf.....My steak days will be over too. What a world we live in.............


----------

